# HME for .NET



## garyw90 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hello all,
Well, it has taken me a little longer than I anticipated to release this software, but I have finally made the first cut of it ready. I really have not spent very much time on this in over a month, and decided it was time to send out what has been developed to this point.

You can find the software on my web site . Even though the ZIP file is only 200K, that is too big for me to post as an attachment on this forum.

In addition to the zip file, you will find more details on that page, including links to other software you will need to run this.

This version is the core framework, some samples, and the application host. The application host currently is a Windows forms application, but creating one that is a Windows service would not be hard to do. Next up is a set of controls very much like Windows Forms controls to make developing applications even easier. I have tried to make the SDK fairly easy to use, but it is also somewhat low-level.

If you download this file, I'd love to hear what you think of the software. Enjoy!


----------



## VagabondSW (Feb 23, 2006)

I've downloaded the project and will take a look over the weekend (time permitting).

(Yes, I am trying to get my post count over 5 so I can help someone out with an illustration.)


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for releasing what you have. I'll take a look when I get a chance.

One question. Will you be specifying the GPL version or leaving it open? You use the the v2 .txt, but don't specify it in your code. The reason I ask is that I don't agree with the drafts of the upcoming v3 of the licence, so I'm not getting involved in projects that might use it. GPL v2 is fine.

John


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Just FYI, I was able to compile and run everything and use them on a TiVo. Good work!

I started on a test VB.NET program, but had something else take me away from it. Hopefully I'll be able to play with it more later.

John


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Downloaded ... just getting through the formalities of getting it running now. I could not get it working iwth just the Bonjour SDK. I am downloading the full install right now...

Should I only need the SDK?

-Roll


----------



## garyw90 (Apr 17, 2002)

Roll,
You shouldn't need the Bonjour SDK, but you will need the Bonjour runtime.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Thanks for posting this! I'm certainly interested and will download and play around with it when I get some time


----------

